# Topics > Applications > AI in law >  ICAIL, biennial official conference of the International Association for Artificial Intelligence and Law

## Airicist

Organizer - International Association for AI and Law

ICAIL 2015
The 15th International Conference on Artificial Intelligence & Law — San Diego, June 8-12, 2015




> The 15th International Conference on AI and Law (ICAIL 2015) will be held in San Diego, California, USA, June 8-12, 2015, at the University of San Diego, at the Kroc Institute, under the auspices of the International Association for Artificial Intelligence and Law (IAAIL), an organization devoted to promoting research and development in the field of AI and Law with members throughout the world. The conference is held in cooperation with the Association for the Advancement of Artificial Intelligence (AAAI) and with ACM SIGAI (the Special Interest Group on Artificial Intelligence of the Association for Computing Machinery).

----------

